# Recommendation for books



## Brent Strange (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey ya'll,

We have our first hive of bees and my friend gave me some cappings from when he extracted this year. I would like to make candles and soap this winter. Can anyone recommend good books to read on those two subjects? 

Thanks so much!

Brent


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Try Backyard Beekeeping. It has stuff about keeping bees and what to do with the wax at the end. I love all the color pics it has. I would just watch YouTube vids also. A picture may be worth a thousand words, but watching someone else, expecially when the mess up, is worth a million.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would add a book on making mead and cyser to your wish list...


----------



## Brent Strange (Apr 1, 2011)

Bee Curious, 

What is cyser? Can you make it gluten-free? Also, if you make it and mead and/or beer have you ever made those beverages without using wheat, barley, or rye? I am a celiac and so is my family so that means no grains that contain gluten. We can stuff like oatmeal, rice, millet, sorghum, etc. Could one make a oat/honey beer? Also, do you have any book recommendations?

Thanks,

Brent


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Cyser is made with apple juice and honey. I have one little batch that is wonderful. Apple and honey flavors, sweet, with a nice alcohol level.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

Mead is just honey, water, and yeast, so it is grain free. You might be able to do a honey potato vodka.


----------

